# 562 lb. bear killed in Dial, Ga.



## ripplerider (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone heard about this? I stopped in at Martin's General store on Hwy. 60 near Suches and they told me about it. Hunter tried to weigh it on their scales (they have a deer coole but it was too heavy for their scales. Said the D.N.R. checked it and it went 562 live weight. Said it was a nuisance bear.


----------



## bradlester (Sep 29, 2009)

I heard the guy was walking into his stand and the bear stepped out at 12 yards.  He shot it with either a recurve or longbow.   I heard it would be the new state record for the weapon he killed it with?


----------



## redpredator (Sep 29, 2009)

*Hunter is from blairsville*

The bear weighed at chambers in blairsville at 566 pounds. The hunter killed the bare with a recurve while walking to his stand. He shot it at 9 yards. he didnt know how big it was until he found it several hours later. I hope he contacts Gon pretty neat story. I have pics on my cell but dont know how to load them on the computer.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's the first picture.  Man what a hoss!  I'll try to get the second picture up today as well.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's the second pic.  I like that one.  That's a MONSTER bruin.






BTW, I'm pretty sure I've seen the guy that shot this bear at a few of our local 3D shoots.  They all shoot recurves.  Congrats to him for hitting the mark when it really counted!


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 29, 2009)

THAT is one IMPRESSIVE Bruin!!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Sep 29, 2009)

That is a grown one for sure!

I hope to see one like that on the 10th or 11th!


----------



## JayTee (Sep 29, 2009)

Another fine bear killed in North Ga. Congrats.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 29, 2009)

Great bear!!!!!!!!!

Congrats to the Archer!


----------



## merc123 (Sep 29, 2009)

Good job!  I'd have peed my pants while running if that walked out at 9 yards!


----------



## blackbear (Sep 29, 2009)

Awsome & with a recurve!


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW TWO HUGE BEARS RECENTLY


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2009)

Apparently, to kill a 500+ pound bear, you must have a red pickup truck, tool box optional!


----------



## ngatrout (Sep 30, 2009)

The guy who shot it is a friend of mine. It weighed 566lbs and was shot with a recurve. He lives in Blairsville but the bear was killed in Dial. He said that big ol' boy walked out in front of him at 5 yards and he ended up shooting it a 9 yards. Takes some nuts to keep your composure with a bear that size so close. Congrats my friend... awesome critter.


----------



## whateverjones (Sep 30, 2009)

big uns


----------



## btanner (Sep 30, 2009)

*dial*

what part of dial because a buddy of mine had who lives in dial that had some 3-d targets destroyed by a big bear


----------



## ngatrout (Sep 30, 2009)

Private property near Newport and Doublehead.


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow - awesome beast!


----------



## pnome (Sep 30, 2009)

Dang.  With a recurve @ < 10yrds.  

Congrats!


----------



## 3Dobsessed (Sep 30, 2009)

glad its gone...killed Less than mile from my house!


----------



## beastman (Oct 1, 2009)

I heard from  dnr that this bear was capped out and the wieghts of each part taken and added together.  That would disqualify it for any record.


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 3, 2009)

Talked to the guy that killed it today.  Nice guy.  Glad he got it... and with a recurve!


----------



## STXHUNT (Oct 3, 2009)

fishnguy said:


> Apparently, to kill a 500+ pound bear, you must have a red pickup truck, tool box optional!



    amen.


----------



## devolve (Oct 3, 2009)

STXHUNT said:


> amen.



X2!


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 4, 2009)

If it was killed close to double head gap than it was only about 5 maybe 10 minutes from the 573lbs. killed in ellijay.


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 4, 2009)

fishnguy said:


> Apparently, to kill a 500+ pound bear, you must have a red pickup truck, tool box optional!



...


----------

